# Hot cross buns



## Kevin (Apr 9, 2007)

As a kid one of my favorite Easter treats was the hot cross buns my mum used to make. Yesterday afternoon she and my dad came by with a bag of buns made late Saturday evening. Yummy! 

Anyone else a fan? And do you like them with an icing cross or just a cut cross?


----------

